# Indian Lake 4/13



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Slow bite yesterday evening but did get this nice one on the South bank


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice healthy looking fish.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## fishingood (Apr 2, 2015)

Catching in a place when most are not presently. Congrats


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

fishwendel2 said:


> Slow bite yesterday evening but did get this nice one on the South bank
> View attachment 260005


Been getting some nice ones in the spillway Saturday was really slow lot of small males in it the spillway don't know where all them females went.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

GREAT JOB MIKE!!!! Four last night. Hit South and West banks last night , 1 on silktruce swim bait, 3 on Lemon Lime crush stick bait and missed two! Kept one of the 4 about a 20 " female, still had eggs! Shorty had 3 I believe, we were the only two fisherman other than a kayak, he trolled for 2 hrs and had zero! Very late bite, small window for 20-30 min. It quit as fast as it started!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I fished Indian last Friday, crappie bite was extremely slow. Was surprised to have my license checked by warden. They were in an unmarked boat. They were checking everyones license, on the bank and in boats. They said they were really going to crack down on drinking and boating this year. Left around 1, got tired of fighting the wind. Bass fishermen said there was a tournament on Saturday and another one on Sunday. Everyone fishing the same channels to get out of the wind.


----------



## Jeff Owen (Jul 28, 2017)

Saturday it took 18 pounds to win the bass tournament with big bass of 7 pounds weighed in!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ - You look to suspicious to not check you - Just kidding - I was checked 2 times last year on alum. I was a little frustrated after the second time but I was glad they were checking.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Jeff Owen said:


> Saturday it took 18 pounds to win the bass tournament with big bass of 7 pounds weighed in!


7 lbr outa indian holy crap......oh my....


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

X2 !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> X2 !


be crowded now LOL....


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff Owen said:


> Saturday it took 18 pounds to win the bass tournament with big bass of 7 pounds weighed in!



Was that a female full of eggs? I did not know there was bass that big in Indian.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> Was that a female full of eggs? I did not know there was bass that big in Indian.


Its crazy you dont think of indian an buckeye being "big fish lakes" but ive seen one pushing 9 come from buckeye,this was weighed on tournie scales during a mutispecies tournie in april. Caught off a dock near papaboos it was full of eggs


----------



## SRYOST (Nov 9, 2015)

Is the saugeye spawn about over. I usually catch quite
a few along the south bank in March April time frame. Only fished the south side a few times this year but haven't had much luck. Trying to figure out if I'd be better of in my boat.


----------



## Jeff Owen (Jul 28, 2017)

I’m going up Sunday to look for saugeye and crappie in my boat. I’m going to looks near Blackhawk to start.


----------



## Jeff Owen (Jul 28, 2017)

I’ve only trolled or cast for saugeye with flicker shad cranks. Are those working now? Bringing my kids up and would like to try get them hooked on it. Any word on the crappie bite? Thanks


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Today was the first trip of the year with the boat. Fished jig/grub tail tipped with a minnow, vibe's and tossed some small crank baits. Tried several places around the lake and only caught fish up the south fork. Caught 9 saugeye, lost 6 I assume to have been saugeye and kept 4. Would only hit a vibe cast out and hopped back. Did catch and release a dandy crappie in moundwood channel, 14". It was the only fish to hit the jig/minnow. Water temp on the trolling motor was 44 in the morning and 48 by 3pm. I think the river was a bit warmer than the lake.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Was up there today, found a few eyes but mainly targeted channel cats today. Found em holdibg in the 5 to 8fow. Nothing shallower nothing deeper, all came on shad guts, not a one on shad chunks. Water temp 46 to 49


----------



## Fuzzy. (May 2, 2015)

Thinking about trolling tomorrow anyone doing any good trolling


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

dont troll... hit the channels with a grub n minnow.... slow retrieve on the bottom


----------



## MasterAngler33 (Sep 7, 2016)

Got on on them last few nights.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

MasterAngler33 said:


> Got on on them last few nights.


Uh oh...


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 7 lbr outa indian holy crap......oh my....


I had my camera in the water while ice fishing Oconners this year, a huge largemouth swam right up and took a look, thought it was an eye at first, really surprised to see a huge bass.....couldn't catch it though.


----------

